# Con GCC 9 no puedo compilar el kernel (solucionado)

## MrBrutico

Hola, veréis con gcc 9 se me sale de la compilación sin terminar de compilar el kernel sin mostrar ningún error

Como muestra esta captura:

https://imgur.com/WJkUZ3s

Alguna idea de donde viene el error?Last edited by MrBrutico on Thu Jun 20, 2019 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

Asegúrate que tiene selecionada la versión de kernel que quieres contruir: 

```
eselect kernel list
```

¿Qué comando utilizas para compilar?

----------

## MrBrutico

Pues el kernel da igual la version y el comando es make

----------

## pelelademadera

probaste hacer el mount /boot y demases y ejecutar el make install a ver si es un tema de salida nomas?

no parece que este mal eso

----------

## papu

si haces exactamente lo mismo que antes para compilar y antes no te fallaba, pues es raro  :Smile: 

yo siempre sigo estos pasos 

1º  cd /usr/src/linux    

2º  backup del .config   aunque siempre hay una copia del actual en /boot

3º  limpiar todo a fondo  make clean;make distclean;make mrproper

4º cd .. 

    eselect kernel list

    eselect kernet set 

    cd linux 

5º vuelvo a poner el anterior config   cp  .config   /usr/src/linux/.config

6º  cargo ese .config y veo las nuevas opciónes si las hay para activarlas o no    make oldconfig

7º compilo  make -j4 && make modules_install && make install

8º  actuallizo el grub    grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

https://i.imgur.com/23V8TCZ.png

----------

## pcmaster

gcc-9 todavía no es estable en Portage. Te recomiendo que para evitar problemas de momento te quedes con la versión 8.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo no tuve dramas con el kernel y gcc-9.1, lo que si me dio problemas es arduino-ide, con lo que volvi a la 8.3, tengo ambas, pero seteada la 8.3 por defecto

----------

## MrBrutico

Lo solucione recopilando: 

```
emerge --ask --oneshot --usepkg=n --verbose sys-devel/libtool sys-devel/llvm sys-devel/clang dev-python/wxpython x11-libs/wxGTK
```

----------

